# Indoors 08-09



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

XLR with cuda cams by Elite archery, I am in the process of making new strings for it, will post pics when it is done. It is a AT version and I am putting on silver/black, and bronze strings and cables on it. I has G1 camo limbs and a black riser. B-stinger stab, CBE quadlite, trophy taker spring steel rest, and shootin 2613's with the new pro points. Can't wait until I get it put all together!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

check out my sig 
i am driving tacks lately
here i come lil X
and say hellow to MR. 300


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I got my current set up as:
Pearson Z-34 55lb 27in
Goldtip 30X Pro 31.5in 150gr tip Turbo nock with Uni bushing 505gr 4 2in Blazers.
Trophy Taker Original Fall Away Rest.
Axcel 4500 Classic Large Scope 6X lense.
Posten Slim Jim 24in Posten ID,Posten Adjustable V bar,Posten 8in standard bar for my Vbar.
Specialty Archery Peep 3/32 Green Clearifier.
Tru Ball Ultra Sweet Spot 3.
BowJax Riser Jax,MaxJax,SlipJax.

Jake


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

s4 scepter
doinker stabalizer
doinker v bars
sure-loc supreme sight
extreme scope
tru-ball BT gold release
:shade:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm using my 82nd airborne paired with a few 2312's. it seems to be working well. It's pretty hard on that poor X-ring. im contiunously getting 298's with it. but im looking for something with a little more brace height.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

alpine ventura (red)
shybuya scope bar with a specalty archery housing with a 6 power lens
26" vibra check stabilizer
fail safe hand release or my scott long horn back tension
dakota strings


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt UltraElite for me :thumbs_up



2wyoming said:


> Whats everyone shooting for indoors this year?
> 
> Seasons right around the Corner


how about you 2wyoming ?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Hoyt UltraElite for me :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> how about you 2wyoming ?


Sorry BIGBC, just got back on the Net.


Shooting a 

2009 Pearson TX-4 
Sure Loc Sight
Classic Scope
Easton ACE Stabilizer 34 inch
w/ 11 inch V Bar
Truball Loop Master wrist strap release
Easton Fatboys / Lightspeed 3D's


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Bought an Ultra Elite yesterday. Im using that now. I havent scored a round with it yet. will soon though. Im always in the 296-299 range on the 3 spot so maybe this new bow will give me the boost to 300.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Sorry BIGBC, just got back on the Net.
> 
> 
> Shooting a
> ...



No worries man =]
I was beginning to wonder where you'd gone lol.

Hows that TX-4 shooting ?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> No worries man =]
> I was beginning to wonder where you'd gone lol.
> 
> Hows that TX-4 shooting ?


Well, my TX-4 is in on its way right now from the factory.
Ive been shooting one that we had in the shop, and man, you wouldnt believe how fast it is.

I told myself, I would never shoot anything under 35 inches, and a BH under 7.

But, i gave in. lol.

This bow is smooth, and with a rock solid wall, and the speed is unreal.

Ill get some pics of it as soon as i get it in.

Hows the ultra shooting these days?


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

its all in my sig and im doin really well with it right now...the only problem is that the intec is a pretty old bow, it ways a ton and has hardley any let-off, a friend of mine has a barely used AR 35 which he doesnt really like, so im thinking about trying it out, anyone know much about the AR bows....


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

xchoytshooter said:


> its all in my sig and im doin really well with it right now...the only problem is that the intec is a pretty old bow, it ways a ton and has hardley any let-off, a friend of mine has a barely used AR 35 which he doesnt really like, so im thinking about trying it out, anyone know much about the AR bows....


ive never seen any at any shops around here i would stick with a main company like hoyt, martin, mathews a company you know makes bows that can be depended on not saying its not a good bow but i wouldnt.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would be using my only bow. I don't do indoor or any kind of archery competitions yet. I would like to find some here in Central Florida, but I haven't found any yet. I would really like to though.


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

countryboy737 said:


> ive never seen any at any shops around here i would stick with a main company like hoyt, martin, mathews a company you know makes bows that can be depended on not saying its not a good bow but i wouldnt.


yea that is kinda what im thinking, ive been doin some research on them on the internet but i cant find a whole lot, i do know they are made by pse but i think my best bet would be to stick with something else...thanks


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Well, my TX-4 is in on its way right now from the factory.
> Ive been shooting one that we had in the shop, and man, you wouldnt believe how fast it is.
> 
> I told myself, I would never shoot anything under 35 inches, and a BH under 7.
> ...


Sounds good =]

it shoots just as well as I let it lol. not really been practicing as much as id like recently though.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

not a big indoor shooter but I'm gonna a little for fun this year. I will be using my hunting set up: 08 Mathews Drenalin, Toxonics Top Dog, Limbsaver S-Coil, Trophy Ridge Whisker Biscuit, and Carbon Express CX200's(yes, IK my sig says gold Tip but, sorry Gold Tip Im switchin to CX!!!) and Scott Little Goose


----------



## PSE_9 (Jan 4, 2009)

I shoot a PSE mach 9 with a 32inch stabilizer custom made on a lath and new colbolts 2512's. i switch between scopes with my super surloc and my toxian. i have all the way from 1-10 power lenses.


----------



## speedy1280 (Apr 29, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> Bought an Ultra Elite yesterday. Im using that now. I havent scored a round with it yet. will soon though. Im always in the 296-299 range on the 3 spot so maybe this new bow will give me the boost to 300.


why don't you try adding weight to the stabilizer,
that often fixes the "holding in the x" problem ??


----------



## cammiller (Apr 6, 2008)

'08 x force dreamseason
60 lbs @28 in draw
310 grain arrow @ 320 fps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

my 25 inch blue inno
my medium winex limbs
shibuya ultima rc carbon sight
easton ae 780s
HMc 30 inch stabilizer
soma tab
amo adjustable apeture


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

i was goin to shoot my hoyt intec, but then i shot an AR 34 and loved it, it is alot lighter and has a lot more let-off than my old hoyt had, its also alot more forgiving and shoots really smooth, i scored my first round with it today, and shot 288, which isnt great but isnt bad since its the first time with the bow, so thats what im using this year...


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

speedy1280 said:


> why don't you try adding weight to the stabilizer,
> that often fixes the "holding in the x" problem ??


It's not that I can't hold on the X, it's more the fact that mid way through the round, usually in the 6 or 7th round I get carried away and have a little bit of tourque in the bow. That is what is setting me back.

Anyway, I am proud to say that my new Ultra Elite has done me pretty well so far. My first 30 arrows got me a 299 23X. That's a pretty good round. For me anyways


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm shooting this:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

jrmysell said:


> I'm shooting this:


what kind of bow is that


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

If I wanted to start shooting indoors how would I start?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

x-force ss 
27.5 draw 54lbs 285 fps
spot-hogg-hogg-it
posten 20" 
victory vx-22hv`s 
trophy taker spring steel


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> If I wanted to start shooting indoors how would I start?


with a bow, an arrow, and a target at 18 meters to 20 yds

then i u relly went scearous in to it you 
buy a $900 bow 
a $130-200 scope 
a $200+ sight 
a $100+ stablizer 
some easton fatboys for 130ish and 
a $100 arrowrest

or u use your hunting setup lol


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Dont be knockin the hunting setup I was drilling milk jug caps from 30 yards with my broadheads.

Is that any good?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Dont be knockin the hunting setup I was drilling milk jug caps from 30 yards with my broadheads.
> 
> Is that any good?


i was not bashing hunting setups
i ws saying its expensive as hell


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

martin shadowcat elite 
copper john evo 2 ANTS 
extreme scope 
big jonson stab 
carter insatiable release


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I knew what you were saying. I didnt mean you were bashing anything


----------



## speedy1280 (Apr 29, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> what kind of bow is that


hmm i just remembered something 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNknWT-agT0


----------



## NickWeaver (Mar 5, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> what kind of bow is that


I believe it is from Full Force Archery

Just can't tell what model


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*Digging up some old threads*

How did everyone do this past Indoor season?


and whos ready for Outdoors?

I know I am )


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

IDK that Ill be ready for indoor but I cant wait to shoot outdoor wit u bub.

I got a:
2004 Bowtech Extreme VFT
Trophy Ridge Matrix 5 Pin
QAD Drop Away
Doinker 3D/Field 11.5"
CX Maximas


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

Darton just read my signature. One first for cub


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

how u guys do at worlds


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

whos going to be at the world trials in coniours GA


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

chevy4x4 said:


> IDK that Ill be ready for indoor but I cant wait to shoot outdoor wit u bub.
> 
> I got a:
> 2004 Bowtech Extreme VFT
> ...


Brother, Im ready too.
First shoot is in May
Bedfore, IN


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ight bub
Lets get r done


----------

